# Ear phones (1.5k)



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello guys, 

I want to buy in-ear headphones. My budget is 1.5k final. 
No preference to any brand. I love dubstep but listen to other genres too, so the headphones should be able to play diverse genres.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm mainly into dubstep/trance/house... i had the sony xb30's (2k), and they were perfect for the genre... i recently upgraded to sony xb90's (4k) and they are just awesome!!! The genre's you listen to demand a good bass... s the sony's are the perfect pairs, for your budget sony xb30... however if you want balanced bass, i recommend Sennheiser CX 180


----------



## ratul (Jun 7, 2013)

Also look @ SoundMagic E10, recently increased price, but still available @ 2k here: Sound Magic E10 in ear Headphone - Red Black from Sound Magic | Headphones / Earphones | Electronics | HomeShop18.com


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 7, 2013)

SM E10 are currently overpriced for the build quality they offer... I would stay away from them unless they are available for 1.2-1.5k


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

Four of the first five reviews of CX 180 are negative.
XB30 seem nice. 
SM E10 are not too durable as samudra said.
How are Creative EP-630 earphone In-the-ear Headphone - Creative: Flipkart.com  and Sony MDR-EX60LP Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com  and Samsung EHS44ASSBECINU Stereo Headset - Samsung: Flipkart.com

They are cheaper but many people recommend it.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't worry about the negative comments, every product has its pros and cons and no earphone is perfect... Even the xb30 has few negative comments, but i am impressed by them...
creative's build quality is not all that great... my office colleague had got a pair of creatives and had to get it replaced twice in 3 months because the left earpiece stopped working... but has been working ever since (its been 6 months). 
The samsungs don't specify any specifications so can't comment on them...
The sony you have mentioned seems to have enough bass (9mm driver unit) to suffice your needs... I personally use 3 different sony earphones & 1 sony headphone and the output quality is good on all, including the bass that they specialize in. Overall i would personally stick with sony for their sound and build quality... eventually its your choice 
Hence Sony>Creative>Samsung


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> Don't worry about the negative comments, every product has its pros and cons and no earphone is perfect... Even the xb30 has few negative comments, but i am impressed by them...
> creative's build quality is not all that great... my office colleague had got a pair of creatives and had to get it replaced twice in 3 months because the left earpiece stopped working... but has been working ever since (its been 6 months).
> The samsungs don't specify any specifications so can't comment on them...
> The sony you have mentioned seems to have enough bass (9mm driver unit) to suffice your needs... I personally use 3 different sony earphones & 1 sony headphone and the output quality is good on all, including the bass that they specialize in. Overall i would personally stick with sony for their sound and build quality... eventually its your choice
> Hence Sony>Creative>Samsung



So which one? Confused between Xb30 and cx 180.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 8, 2013)

Get the Sony xb30. They are good bassy headphones, the highs are good and the mids are decent. You can fix the mids via eq settings. Overall they are value for money.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 8, 2013)

Where do you recommend getting them from? WTF flipkart removed the 16% discount 
What is the difference between *www.flipkart.com/sony-xb30ex-extra...aeb2&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=xb30 and *www.flipkart.com/sony-mdr-xb30ex-h...aeb2&srno=t_3&otracker=from-search&query=xb30


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 9, 2013)

None they are just from different sellers...  You can got it from eBay and use a discount coupon from Google


----------



## rohanz (Jun 10, 2013)

Couldn't find any coupons. Can you please find me some? 
Btw Headphones - Buy Headphones Online at Best Prices in India - Mobile Accessories : Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com every earphone has 10% discount except for xb30ex. What kind of sorcery is this? Why is it even listed there :/


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Couldn't find any coupons. Can you please find me some?
> Btw Headphones - Buy Headphones Online at Best Prices in India - Mobile Accessories : Mobiles & Accessories | Flipkart.com every earphone has 10% discount except for xb30ex. What kind of sorcery is this? Why is it even listed there :/


It doesn't have 10% discount as that offer is only applicable to products bought from "wsretail"... That product is from the seller "SnatchyDeals"...


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 10, 2013)

check this link on ebay
Sony MDR-XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone Headset Black - 1 Year Warranty | eBay
its still 200 bucks cheaper than flipkart... i have a coupon and tried it but doest work with the purchase since the ebay price is already at discounted rate...


----------



## rohanz (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> It doesn't have 10% discount as that offer is only applicable to products bought from "wsretail"... That product is from the seller "SnatchyDeals"...



Ohh thanks! 



samudragupta said:


> check this link on ebay
> Sony MDR-XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone Headset Black - 1 Year Warranty | eBay
> its still 200 bucks cheaper than flipkart... i have a coupon and tried it but doest work with the purchase since the ebay price is already at discounted rate...



Can you try the copy with the two top seller who are selling it on ebay? Sorry, I am posting this from my mobile so can't link you to them. You will find them when you search for the earphones


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 10, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Ohh thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try the copy with the two top seller who are selling it on ebay? Sorry, I am posting this from my mobile so can't link you to them. You will find them when you search for the earphones


i tried it but the coupons don't work, else i would have shared it with you... the coupons are of no use to me  this usually happens if the product is already at a discounted rate...


----------



## rohanz (Jun 10, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> i tried it but the coupons don't work, else i would have shared it with you... the coupons are of no use to me  this usually happens if the product is already at a discounted rate...



Oh! Thank you! I'll order it now.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 10, 2013)

great... do post your impressions once you listen to them


----------



## Adibaba (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey i was also wanting to buy the same. I heard that Senn CX 175 has bit more of the bass than the cx 180 and the same clarity is it so?? and also are the Sony XB30EX having good response to guitar solos in rock songs.

And also cud you suggest me any other IEM under 2k for Rock music,ones i cud easily buy in nehru place


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 11, 2013)

Adibaba said:


> Hey i was also wanting to buy the same. I heard that Senn CX 175 has bit more of the bass than the cx 180 and the same clarity is it so?? and also are the Sony XB30EX having good response to guitar solos in rock songs.
> 
> And also cud you suggest me any other IEM under 2k for Rock music,ones i cud easily buy in nehru place


for your genre you would require earphones with good dynamic drivers... i'm not sure if you can get these in nehru place, but i suggest Soundmagic E30 or Brainwavz M1


----------



## rohanz (Jun 12, 2013)

Order it for 1600 at eBay.  Thanks for the tip Samudragupta


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 12, 2013)

rohanz said:


> Order it for 1600 at eBay.  Thanks for the tip Samudragupta


great... do share your impressions once it arrives... they will require an initial burn in of around 30-40hrs..


----------



## rohanz (Jun 26, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> great... do share your impressions once it arrives... they will require an initial burn in of around 30-40hrs..



Got them and they sound amazing after burning. Thanks! 
Just one question, the left driver makes some noise when I move it inside my ear, even when not plugged. Checked the tips they are fine. Do your ear phones have the same issue?


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 27, 2013)

no never had that issue!!! are you talking about the wires rubbing against your shirt? coz yes thats one issue there is a little noise when the wires rub against your clothes... but nothing static... if its not that then i suggest you use it for a few days and if the problem persists get a replacement under the 30days replacement policy from flipkart


----------



## rohanz (Jun 27, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> no never had that issue!!! are you talking about the wires rubbing against your shirt? coz yes thats one issue there is a little noise when the wires rub against your clothes... but nothing static... if its not that then i suggest you use it for a few days and if the problem persists get a replacement under the 30days replacement policy from flipkart



No it's not that. There is a sound when I push it in my ear. Louder than the wires rubbing one. I got it from ebay, will report it there


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 28, 2013)

umm no never had an issue or may be i've been ignorant... let me try them at night... right now im using the Sony XB90EX

no such issues with my iem's!! i suggest you get it replaced if its a physical damage


----------



## rohanz (Jun 28, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> umm no never had an issue or may be i've been ignorant... let me try them at night... right now im using the Sony XB90EX
> 
> no such issues with my iem's!! i suggest you get it replaced if its a physical damage



Okay thanks!


----------

